# Driveway Blocked



## Ireland.1 (27 Jan 2009)

Myself and my husband have just moved into a new house in Dublin.  Already we are having problems with our neighbours who have no problem parking their cars in front of our driveway.

If we have guests over they have to park elsewhere as there is no room to park.

Neither my husband nor I drive our own car, so our neighbours feel that if we don’t drive, than why we should have a problem with them blocking our entrance.

Are we being the unreasonable ones here?


----------



## truthseeker (27 Jan 2009)

Ireland.1 said:


> Are we being the unreasonable ones here?


 
No. Next time someone parks there (when you are not there) go out and leave a note on the windscreen asking them not to park there as they are blocking your access. Take a note of the reg plate too.

If you manage to nab them in person tell them that they cannot block your access like this.


----------



## Ireland.1 (27 Jan 2009)

Thank you for your response, Truthseeker.

I agree that a note needs to be left for them.  We have been putting this on the long finger as they don’t seem be the most approachable of people.  I foolishly though that maybe they might have the manners to see that they were blocking an entrance but as of yet no change.  It is pretty embarrassing when we have visitors.  We were dreading any confrontation.

Give people an inch and they take a mile.


----------



## staff (27 Jan 2009)

I have to say that I do think you are being unreasonable.  I also don't drive and have a driveway in front of my house but have always told my neighbour that I have no problem with him using it as he drives two vehicles - one for work and his own car.   If I do need use of it - i.e. if someone is visiting I will always say it to him and there is no problem with him moving his car.  Live and let live is what I say.....  You are causing problems where there are none...


----------



## truthseeker (27 Jan 2009)

staff said:


> You are causing problems where there are none...


 
Disagree.

I used to rent a place where the landlady lived in the main house, and I rented an apartment to the side, we shared a big driveway. Her BIL used to regularly visit and block my car in. He had no problems moving the car but it was a pain for me to have to go in and ask him to move his car each time. You shouldnt have to do that. 

The OP may not always know when visitors are dropping in, you shouldnt have to live your life around asking people to move their car - expecially when they are being rude enough to block your driveway, which they shouldnt be doing anyway.

OP - dont worry about them not being approachable, just approach them and tell them that your access is blocked and would they mind leaving space for your visitor to get into your driveway. 99% of people would be reasonable if asked that in a polite manner.


----------



## Ireland.1 (27 Jan 2009)

Thank you for your response, Staff.

I take your point on board.  We don’t want to cause any confrontation with these people . . .


----------



## demoivre (27 Jan 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Disagree.
> just approach them and tell them that your access is blocked and would they mind leaving space for your visitor to get into your driveway. 99% of people would be reasonable if asked that in a polite manner.



+1 . I would approach them personally rather than leave a note.


----------



## nacho_libre (27 Jan 2009)

What about if you park your own car in front of your driveway, leaving your 
driveway empty, but preserving your right of way in or out of your drive?

I know this might seem a bit unnecessary, and you may feel like your car would 
be safer inside the drive, but at least it would enable you to move your car with 
some level of freedom and if you are having guests over you can move your 
car to allow them park in your driveway.

Just a suggestion. You have as much entitlement to use the road outside your 
driveway as anybody else.

Edit: This assumes you have a car - you stated that you and your husband don't drive 
your own car. Does this mean you don't own a car? If so, my suggestion is irrelevant!


----------



## demoivre (27 Jan 2009)

nacho_libre said:


> What about if you park your own car in front of your driveway, leaving your
> driveway empty, but preserving your right of way in or out of your drive?
> 
> I know this might seem a bit unnecessary, and you may feel like your car would
> ...





Ireland.1 said:


> Neither my husband nor I drive our own car, so our neighbours feel that if we don’t drive, than why we should have a problem with them blocking our entrance.


----------



## Rigoletto (27 Jan 2009)

staff said:


> I have to say that I do think you are being unreasonable. I also don't drive and have a driveway in front of my house but have always told my neighbour that I have no problem with him using it as he drives two vehicles - one for work and his own car. If I do need use of it - i.e. if someone is visiting I will always say it to him and there is no problem with him moving his car. Live and let live is what I say..... You are causing problems where there are none...


 
just wondering staff, would you be responsible for your neighbours vehicle (insurance wise) when its parked on your property. just a thought.


----------



## staff (27 Jan 2009)

It is not on my property - it is outside my gate.... Sorry if you misunderstood me.


----------



## nacho_libre (27 Jan 2009)

Yes demoivre, the OP doesn't mention anywhere that they don't have a car. I just thought 
it possible that they had a car but both walked or used public transport. That 
doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Ireland.1 (27 Jan 2009)

No there is no car in our household which makes us look like we are inciting trouble by asking others to move.  Also lately we have noticed there is plenty of space elsewhere but they still choose to park outside ours.


----------



## jhegarty (27 Jan 2009)

Ireland.1 said:


> No there is no car in our household which makes us look like we are inciting trouble by asking others to move.  Also lately we have noticed there is plenty of space elsewhere but they still choose to park outside ours.



Sounds to me like they are inciting trouble, not you.


----------



## Simeon (27 Jan 2009)

I think you are as well off to live and let live. If ye did have your own car in the driveway the visitors would have to park on the street and God forbid if ye were having more than one set of friends. How often does the problem crop up?


----------



## aetius (27 Jan 2009)

I think they're entitled to park outside your house on the public kerb but not outside your driveway.

I would ask them to move it with the excuse that you hope to have friends over that evening for dinner.

I would make a point of asking them at least once a week - eventually they will tire of moving their car for you and park it properly. They also will no doubt notice that your guests never arrive - to which you will reply that you visited them instead, their babysitter cancelled, they took the bus instead, you all went to the pub etc etc.

White lies, yes; but they should all prevent a falling-out.


----------



## csirl (27 Jan 2009)

Its illegal to park on front of someones driveway. If you are in an urban area, call the clampers/parking enforcement. They wont know its you that reported it - for all they know the enforcement people could have on their rounds - and after getting a couple of clamps/tickets, I bet they dont do it again.


----------



## Simeon (27 Jan 2009)

Maybe not the best idea. The clampers don't pull me when I occasionally park on the street outside my driveway. The culprits would soon put two and two together and get FOUR. Now this would really alienate you. So, whichever is the most important .........


----------



## Curious81 (27 Jan 2009)

Anybody can park by the side of the road outside your house, you have no right to that space. However if they are blocking access to your driveway then they are illegally parked. I would leave a note on the windscreen. However if the same car repeatedly blocked the entrance, ignoring your say 3 notes, I would call the police or  traffic wardens.


----------



## Ireland.1 (27 Jan 2009)

Thanks for all your advise guys.  



Simeon said:


> I think you are as well off to live and let live. If ye did have your own car in the driveway the visitors would have to park on the street and God forbid if ye were having more than one set of friends. How often does the problem crop up?


 
Simeon, the problem crops up daily.

To be honest we started feeling like fools when people started bringing it to our attention.  We were ignoring it and hoping they would have the manners to move on.  On most occassions their gateway is clear.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (27 Jan 2009)

Well the parking area isnt in/on your property grounds so anyone can park there surly.


----------



## mf1 (27 Jan 2009)

I have had the same problem with a neighbour of my mothers as regards a private, off street parking space in a paid on street parking area. My mother does not drive but I park regularly ( but not every day) in her spot. The neighbour was of the view that not withstanding that it was a private spot that (a) it was not consistently used and (b) that she would move when she was asked. It took a persistent leaving of notes PLUS a nasty exchange ( after her equally persistent failure to stop parking there ) when I reminded her that even if her spare room was free that I did not feel an entitlement to drop in!

Parking badly is an issue - people who consistently park badly do not react to anything other than a firm request, repeated regularly until it hits home, to stop. Incidently, it is likely that they would more than a little upset themselves if anyone did the same to them.

mf


----------



## mf1 (27 Jan 2009)

cleverclogs7 said:


> Well the parking area isnt in/on your property grounds so anyone can park there surly.



It prevents them from gaining access so no, people cannot (or rather people should not) park there.

mf


----------



## Guest128 (27 Jan 2009)

mf1 said:


> It prevents them from gaining access so no, people cannot (or rather people should not) park there.
> 
> mf



Cannot is the operative word. If there are gates across the driveway, I suggest attaching a "No Parking Day or Night" sign onto them. If someone parks there ring the gardaí and tell them you need access to your driveway. One ticket and they wont park there again. This happened to my flatmate 3 weeks ago (she did the illegal parking), and she never parked there again.


----------



## David_Dublin (27 Jan 2009)

staff said:


> I have always told my neighbour that I have no problem with him using it as he drives two vehicles



That's the point, isn't it? Staff's neighbours have his/her ok so there is no issue. The OP has reason to be upset, I would be livid - they have no right, nor would any well mannered person, take it upon themselves to block your drive without at least paying you the courtesy of popping their head in the door and asking you.

Stand to your guns. Write a pleasant note and make sure you include your name so they know who you are. Include their house number in case they are thick as well as ignorant. This would drive me up the bend, but then again I am not the most tolerant of people!!

ps - dont escalate things by ringing the gardai, load of nonsense. you have to live alongside these people, be firm but friendly in your note and/or in person.


----------



## thedaras (27 Jan 2009)

Could you borrow a car? and park it outside?
If its not blocking your driveway,then speaking to them about it is usless.as they can park there legally,if however its blocking your drive way and you have let this go on for a while they may think you are not botered? And may well think they are doing you a favour ie; making it look like the house is occupied?If thats the situation you would end up in an argument for the wrong reasons.
could you tell them that you will have someone staying say,for a week and that you will need the space,this will stop them parking there and they may get out of the habit.And if they mention that your person didnt turn up ,just say you got the weeks wrong and its in fact the following week which puts them out for another week,then contuinue to say that your brother/mother is coming for a few days and they will stop.If they dont then its time to have a word,but its not worth the hassle and heartache before giving it a fair chance..


----------



## mathepac (27 Jan 2009)

David_Dublin said:


> ...ps - dont escalate things by ringing the gardai...


Don't by any means escalate a neighbourhood dispute, but do


David_Dublin said:


> ... Stand to your guns...


 and prepare to repel boarders 


David_Dublin said:


> ... This would drive me up the bend, but then again I am not the most tolerant of people!! ...


Remind us where you live / work as I don't want to park in the wrong place and drive you round the wall!


----------



## Ireland.1 (27 Jan 2009)

Again many thanks for all your suggestions.  

A bit of an update – himself approached the car owner this evening and the car was moved.  At the moment the car is now back outside. . .

We feel at this stage we have no option but to keep quiet as we are new here and will be seen as the **** stirrers so to speak.

A no win situation at the moment.


----------



## Simeon (27 Jan 2009)

Ireland.1 said:


> Thanks for all your advise guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who started bringing it to your attention, neighbours or your visitors? If the problem crops up daily ....... I take it that you have visitors daily. Then, in that case whoever parks across your driveway should know better. How far do your visitors have to walk from their car?


----------



## Ireland.1 (27 Jan 2009)

Visitors started bringing it to our attention because they had such difficulty parking.  They would have to walk approx one or two blocks of houses.  Not too far.


----------



## sse (27 Jan 2009)

Ireland.1 said:


> Again many thanks for all your suggestions.
> 
> A bit of an update – himself approached the car owner this evening and the car was moved. At the moment the car is now back outside. . .
> 
> ...


 
Seriously? You asked them to move the car, they did so and then parked there again?

There seems no point in tip-toeing round the issue any more - it's illegal to block a driveway and that's final. Even though you don't drive you should be able to use the space you've paid for for your visitors.

This is bullying behaviour by your neighbours - pure and simple.

The way I would approach this is to ask them again, politely but firmly, to move the car immediately and not to park there again as you want to use your driveway for your visitors. Ignore any "but...but....but..." - it's their problem to find legal parking for their vehicles. Another suggestion is to ask a visitor to come round when the car is parked in the way and then go and ask your neighbour to move it while your visitor waits outside and then parks on the driveway.

If they don't get the message after this then I'm afraid I'd recommend the Gardai, otherwise it'll never stop. It's already impacting your quality of life.

SSE


----------



## jhegarty (27 Jan 2009)

sse said:


> Another suggestion is to ask a visitor to come round when the car is parked in the way and then go and ask your neighbour to move it while your visitor waits outside and then parks on the driveway.



Which always works best at 3am


----------



## David_Dublin (27 Jan 2009)

You have to keep calm about this, as advised earlier, be friendly but firm. Next time they park their car there ask them to move it again. Make it clear that you dont ever want them to park there. Try to get the wording in your head before this meet happens so that you are comfortable with what you need to say and what you intend to use. It must be clear in the tone that you are telling them not to park there, not asking them not to. Dont use the word please. Something like the following maybe-

"Oh hi. How are you? Listen, we dont want you to park there in the future. It blocks our driveway which our friends use all the time. We must not have made this clear the last time we asked you to move it."

If you dont stand up to them youll have a Flanders type situation, they'll be popping in to borrow your sunday roast and take a turd in your toilet. Did you ever see Me Myself and Irene. Well that'll be you. The neighbours will be more likely to respect you if you stand up for yourselves. And if they dont well sod them, you dont need neighbours like that. I can imagine this is taking over many conversations at home and it is just not right, you should be proud and happy in your home, and not feel like you are being leaned upon. Carpe Diem!!


----------



## suzie (27 Jan 2009)

I think you have to be firm and stand up to them...Its the only way to stop this behaviour. If you really feel bad asking when you have no car, why dont you just bug a very cheap banger and have it parked outside?

S.


----------



## thedaras (27 Jan 2009)

How about when you do have visitors ,getting them to park accross the neighbours driveway??or park so near their car that its imposible for them to move it and then they would have to knock into you to ask you to get your visitor to move >or putting up cones,saying you are expecting a skip/delivery.. that would soon teach them..


----------



## sparkeee (27 Jan 2009)

I thought the tax disc allows u to park anywhere safely on a public road?


----------



## DonDub (27 Jan 2009)

sparkee ,it doesnt allow you to block an entrance to someones home or buissness.


----------



## sparkeee (27 Jan 2009)

Just wondering,if its illegally parked,call the garda.If its a public road whats the story there?


----------



## mercman (27 Jan 2009)

suzie said:


> I think you have to be firm and stand up to them...Its the only way to stop this behaviour. If you really feel bad asking when you have no car, why dont you just buy a very cheap banger and have it parked outside?S.



Better and easier still. It would be easier if you moved house so before you go let the neighbours in to use your bathroom and your kitchen and your TV, shoes socks jocks and everything else. 

Now saying that I do know of people a few years ago, in a similar situation, who asked their neighbours to move their car and a battle ensued. The husband ended up seriously injured in hospital and 7 years later it still hasn't gone to court. 

Weigh up the area, the people and their present attitude before you do anything. Every dog has his day.


----------



## MandaC (27 Jan 2009)

David_Dublin said:


> You have to keep calm about this, as advised earlier, be friendly but firm. Next time they park their car there ask them to move it again. Make it clear that you dont ever want them to park there. Try to get the wording in your head before this meet happens so that you are comfortable with what you need to say and what you intend to use. It must be clear in the tone that you are telling them not to park there, not asking them not to. Dont use the word please. Something like the following maybe-
> 
> "Oh hi. How are you? Listen, we dont want you to park there in the future. It blocks our driveway which our friends use all the time. We must not have made this clear the last time we asked you to move it."
> 
> If you dont stand up to them youll have a Flanders type situation, they'll be popping in to borrow your sunday roast and take a turd in your toilet. Did you ever see Me Myself and Irene. Well that'll be you. The neighbours will be more likely to respect you if you stand up for yourselves. And if they dont well sod them, you dont need neighbours like that. I can imagine this is taking over many conversations at home and it is just not right, you should be proud and happy in your home, and not feel like you are being leaned upon. Carpe Diem!!




Very funny post! But spot on!

You should be nice about it, but very strong. D'ont beat around the bush by borrowing cars, or making excuses.  You dont want them to block your driveway, so just say so.  You are worrying too much about what other people think.  

If they moved it tonight when asked, but then moved it back across your gate again, I would knock in again and just say straight out that you dont want to fall out with them, but they are not to park there again that you want access to your driveway at all times.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Jan 2009)

Ireland.1 said:


> A bit of an update – himself approached the car owner this evening and the car was moved. At the moment the car is now back outside. . .


 
So clearly the car owner is approachable, your OH did manage to speak to him and have the car moved.
Then the car owner returned the car, your OH should have gone straight back over and asked him to move it again.



Ireland.1 said:


> We feel at this stage we have no option but to keep quiet as we are new here and will be seen as the **** stirrers so to speak.


 
Odd perspective on it - I think the car owner is coming across as the stirrer.



Ireland.1 said:


> A no win situation at the moment.


 
You just have to keep asking them to move it - be clear and firm as another poster suggested, make it clear you want access to your driveway at ALL times.

I totally agree with MandaC - you are worrying too much about what other people think - just make the position clear, its my driveway, I dont want it blocked, please park elsewhere - thanks.

I wouldnt bother borrowing other cars etc either, just stand up to the neighbours politely.


----------



## Caveat (28 Jan 2009)

Might need a bit of persistence but I agree with the DDublin, MandaC & truthseeker.

We were in a similar situation a few years ago but it was worse because we had a car and couldn't get into our own driveway - generally it was visitors to our neighbours that were the problem. 

I just knocked on the door and politely asked them to move the car - which they did, slightly grudgingly. This happened about 5 or 6 times over the space of a few weeks and I gradually got less and less polite. The last time I knocked I just rolled my eyes and pointed to the car. The next time I just aimed my car lights at their front window and beeped the horn until they came out and moved the car. 

It didn't happen again after that - they didn't speak to us either but with these particular loo-lahs, I preferred it that way TBH.


----------



## Guest128 (28 Jan 2009)

Anyway, do you ever talk to these people or have any sort of neighbourly relationship? Obviously not or they wouldnt park across your driveway. So why do you care if they are peeved?


----------



## David_Dublin (28 Jan 2009)

No offence meant by my earlier comment Flanders.


----------



## Guest128 (28 Jan 2009)

David_Dublin said:


> No offence meant by my earlier comment Flanders.



LOL  As a long time Simpsons fan recall the episode well, I have yet to leave a turd in my neighbours toilet....now their front lawn though.....


----------

